# Up Next are 20,21,23,25, and Wild



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay here is Angel, I thought she was bred July 21st but could have been as late as Sept 11. I could post a whole bunch of pics as I have been documenting her pregnancy on and off since Oct. but Im gonna post two pics of her one from the 4th of Jan and one from tonight, her udder is gorgeous in MHO it has probably tripled in size in the last two/three weeks, I did manage to catch her Laying down tonight and got to feel her ligs, they are stringy but still there. :clap: 
Tonight









Jan 4th


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel, due soon.*

well its nice to see she is back to pellets for poop

that udder looks to have grown a tad bit too

she is going to wait till the very last day is my guess


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Now!*

I have a doe that is in Labor tonight with blood on her cervix I went in and checked she is opening, not completely open yet. Called the vet he told me to wait an hour and check her again. I am going to try putting some lute on the cervix to get it open. Thank You.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Need Help Now!*

Lots of blood?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Now!*

Thank God after cleaning her back end up, some how or another she ripped herself open on the outside, of the vulva


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Now!*

do the goats think of new ways to drive us nuts on a daily basis? cause mine seem to be finding new ways to make me feel like I am loosing my mind!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Need Help Now!*

Is that what all that is, blood? I would still say she will be going very soon. he has that tail I talk about. Her ligs are gone so she can not hold her tail straight.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Now!*

:ROFL: No Lori, that is another one of my Goats Angel, she had a bout of Loose stools at the begining of the month that pic was taken the 4th the one on top was last night and she is still very pregnant. I have about 17 does that are due anywhere from now til May, as they were with a buck before I got them up until Dec 18th when I sold him.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

OH good. I have not been here for a bit, a lot going on that I am about to go crazy.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

Well Im about ready to :hair: :GAAH: I've had these does since Oct 2cnd, and they were supposed to all be getting ready to kid, I apparently have sucker tattooed on my forehead with stupid right under it. Cause I know for sure that 3 of them aren't even bred, and no date's for the rest. But #13 has been getting closer for the last 3 wks so not too surprised that she's going, just don't know how she got a rip or cut where she does. Well back out to check on her .


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

Okay so I am like 85% sure that #13 is definately in Labor, but she still isn't pushing so I am thinking I am safe to go get a few hours of Shut Eye but first let me introduce #13, and comparison Pics of Angel, tell me if I'm right that her right side of the udder filled in today.

#13









Back End Still a little bit of Blood









Angel Last Night









Angel Tonight


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

Angel is progressing nicely

#13 is a pretty girl


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

It does look like angel filled on the right some more. Does she have a right teat?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

no she doesn't  , I didn't own her when she lost it but it sounded like she was laying down and another goat stepped on the teat and ripped it, so the vet just removed the teat. Last year at her peak I got a quart once a day, I'm thinking that if I milk her twice a day this year I may get that much per milking, her udder wasn't near as big last year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

I would maybe put pneosporin (sp)ointment on the wound.... and look for any nails or splinters that may be in the barn... that are possibly sticking out..... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel, and #13 Problem figured out*

Sounds like things are progressing. I second that with the neosporin -or- triple antibiotic ointment, when I worked with horses we kept A LOT of it around because they always found a way to cut themselves. We have a tube of triple antibiotic ointment in our medicine bucket and have used it on the goats with good results. No telling what your girl could have cut herself on, and I agree, she is pretty 

Now, rest, breathe and don't let them make you pull your hair out LOL


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded, and #13 Problem figured out*

I will do that got to buy some tomorrow for my hand, along with gauze and tape. I just was hoping she would kid, quickly so I could start her on some Pen G, just to make sure that she doesn't end up with any kind of Infection, our barn's about 90 years old so God only knows what kind of germs are lurking in it. Right now every one is outside to give Angel some peace.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded, and #13 Problem figured out*

Last night when we brought all does inside 13s backside was covered in blood, we looked and didn't find any kids outside. So if her and angel went at the same time the other night is it possible that she wouldn't have had anything hanging out? also as of 10 o'clock on wed night when everyone got kicked out of the barn her udder hadnt struted


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

Okay so now were are on to the four that look ready to pop and if anymore start to look ready I will add them. here is a picture of 23 from the other day.



















here id one of 20









just for fun here is 9 she has been dropped like that since Dec 18th.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

is #9 an older doe?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

i don't know how old 9 is. she is wild as wild can be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

wow...that is a wide load.... Happy Kidding.. :shocked:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

so many kiddos on the way!  have you figured out what happened to #13?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

@ Mini barn we believe we have a total of 17 does due this season. Angel and 13 were up first. We think 13 and Angel kidded at the same time and Angel just took all the kids. The only one we know for sure belonged to Angel was the buckling. My gut tells me that Sunshine is Angels, cause of multiple factors. I believe pest was 13.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

Do you have a kidding pen you can put your does in when they kid so there isn't a chance of a mix up? Of course as long as the kids are taken care of.... but I'd want to know which kid goes to which mama, and if a doe kids so I can keep an eye on her and make sure she is okay, etc. I have a small herd though, so I am sure it's harder to do with a larger herd.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Up Next are 20,21,23,26*

no unfortunately we don't have any kidding stalls right now. I am going to buy a couple of dog kennels, the chain link style, next week. The plan had been to keep the does that were really close to kidding separate from the ones that hadn't kidded yet, but we didn't have adequate heat in the new barn which is actually our Machine Shed we just choose to convert it to a loafing barn.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay so I am adding Wild cause I can now feel the baby/s moving so I am guessing March sometime I believe she was bred Oct/Nov.








Taken in Aug.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well no-one is looking too close to popping any time to soon . But Wilds udder is starting to fill :leap: so at least i know i will have one milker this year  which is better than it could have been! I also have noticed that everyone elses udders are slowly filling will have to try and get some pics tomorrow.


----------

